# Klepto animals



## Overthemoon (Feb 25, 2010)

I discovered the culprit of numerous thefts throughout my house (and items placed in shoes) Folly, my polydactyl cat was caught red mouthed as he ran off with the lid to my soap dye. Unfortunately, I couldn't find the dang thing after he ran off. Next thing I know, he's gone off with the lid to my glycerin. 

And he knows I'm mad at him too, he's watching me from across the room.

Anyone else have pets with this nasty habit.


----------



## IanT (Feb 25, 2010)

Overthemoon said:
			
		

> I discovered the culprit of numerous thefts throughout my house (and items placed in shoes) Folly, my polydactyl cat was caught red mouthed as he ran off with the lid to my soap dye. Unfortunately, I couldn't find the dang thing after he ran off. Next thing I know, he's gone off with the lid to my glycerin.
> 
> And he knows I'm mad at him too, he's watching me from across the room.
> 
> Anyone else have pets with this nasty habit.



OMG my cat does the saaaaaaaaame thing.. Ive got two cats living with me...ones my girls, and REAL moody... One is mine hes cute but very VERY thick skulled. Elphie and Bongo (respectively). My cat chases my girls around all day trying to mount her, even though he is neutered. He also knocks anything not bolted down off of counters, he steals pens, caps, chapstick, anything small that he can either roll or pick up. He likes the effect gravity has at creating disorder... as he loves to just watch the things he knocks off of counters go BOOM..

He is obsessed with ice. He wont eat any treats (unless my girls cat eats them first).

NOW my girls cat on the other hand... is our "Guard Cat" she wont let any maintenance people in the house as she growls at them and stalks them... kinda scary. She has a thing for sleeping in between my girl and I , which is cute...sometimes... She has a thing for opening cabinets, and drawers and then crawling behind them. She also knows how to open doors... kinda freaky too... 

Its cute because like I said my cat is thick skulled and I can tell she tries to teach him these things, he just sits and watches these lessons and I can see everything going in one ear and out the other He hasnt figured any of it out yet--probably because hes busy thinking other things...(hes probably thinking ,bend over..bend over... yeeees show me the booty...yeeeees..) little horn-dog that he is.

You could tell my cat "NO" a billion times and he will shake his head, look right at you, and do the same thing you just yelled at him about.

My girls cat is smarter


ayeeeee lol crazy animals


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2010)

My little dog takes off with anything and puts it under the bed or the tv stand. He especially loves socks and paper.

Another weird thing he does...

I have a little potted plant on the floor (a yucca  ) with medium sized smooth rocks over the dirt (to look nice). He will take a rock out of the pot, walk away, put it down, and go on with his day. We find these rocks sprinkled all over the living room area... he doesn't chew them, or hide them, just sets them down on the carpet and leaves.


?! I love him so much.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 25, 2010)

We, that is my roommate and I, have four cats all together. Folly, who is 1 1/2 yrs and a moron. Puck who is 4 and mommy to the other cats. Mikol who is 5 and scared of her own shadow, and Anze who 1 1/2 is psychotic and annoying as all hell.

Before Folly was neutered, he and Anze were the best of friends, now she can't stand him. She was severely undersized and so wasn't spayed when we would have liked her to be, she's going in later this month now that my vet is up and running again. She on the other hand is still a loud, demanding, and bullying brat. Folly is just an idiot, and a clumpsy one. He can't get on the couch in one go half the time, he falls. (Someone eats way too much.) When he wants affection from Puck, he goes to rub up against him, and literally knocks Puck over. Is it any wonder that Puck gets pissed off?


----------



## Chay (Feb 25, 2010)

I have an American Staffordshire Terrior, it's not that he runs off and hides things, he eats them. If something comes up missing at our house chances are you are never going to see it again, well sometimes we find peices.


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 25, 2010)

hmm, nasty habits like...







chewing bones on the bed?






ripping apart plastic bags (again on the bed!)?






Charlie: "Who made this mess?! I didn't do it, must have been the cats..."

Oh, well; she's really too cute to be mad at her for longer than 5 seconds


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 25, 2010)

Dagmar, that is so funny. Just when I was looking at your picture (eating the plastic), Anze was doing the same thing. Aw, she thinks she's a dog.

Chay, I see vet bills in your future. Big ones.

Tasha, that is so neurotic of him but so cute.


----------



## Chay (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL Dagmar... that looks vaguely familiar!


----------



## mariflo (Feb 26, 2010)

Aww, bless you guys for being parents to all those beautiful "kids" ...
Our dog loves to chew pillows, duvets, mattresses... anything that might be fluffy on the inside. 
Here is a picture of him after having chewed up on his own bed mattress 






Edit: I forgot to mention he runs off with alcohol bottles ... he is attracted to the smell of alcohol. We once received a lovely traditional brandy bottle and was saving it for special occasions. One day he just went to the shelf, picked it up and ran off into the corridor where he couldn't be seen. He spilled it all over the floor and was happily licking it when we eventually found him.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2010)

We came home from a shopping trip today to find my aforementioned dog with a KFC bag around his neck... He stuck his head through the handle and who knows how long he was walking around like that!? Could have killed himself! He got into the recycling box and stole a plastic bag out of it!

DOGS!  :shock:


----------



## TessC (Feb 28, 2010)

None of the current critters swipe things but the three ferrets I used to have were thieving little heifers, omg. Socks, car keys, pencils, anything they could get their klepto little mitts on would end up under of behind the couch, and they always looked so smug as they were bouncing away with their prize.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Feb 28, 2010)

ROFL I thought I was the only one with oddball animals. Our miniature horse has a fettish for rubbish bins, he's 34 inches high and wrestles with our weelie bins (big australian green rubbish bin on weels) he pulls the bin over, pulls the rubbish out and then eats the grass around the rubbish :roll:  , we also have our 3 legged cat that sneaks out of our house, races next door to beat up their blind, deaf mute cat, runs upstairs and breaks into their food cupboard and knocks down their container of cat biscuits smashing it on the floor and then proceeds to eat their biscuits, we are usually very diligent with keeping him inside but occasionally he sneaks out the front door when an unsuspecting visitor walks through.
 We have a friend that has 2 Livestock Guadian Dogs for her goats, they keep the paddock clean by picking up all the goats feed dishes and stacking them near the stable door, they were not trained to do this they just do it lol, very clever.


----------



## Chay (Mar 1, 2010)

Tess, I had a roommate with a ferret. It was the same deal, stole everything that wasn't nailed down and hid it under the loveseat. She would even crawl up my arm and try to take my necklace.


----------



## Overthemoon (Mar 2, 2010)

The worst thing Folly has ever done is stolen twenty dollars from my rent. I had to go out and get more money out. I found the money a week later in the cat house.

Ferrets sound adorable but frustrating. And what a weird minature horse.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

:roll: One time I had put my entire rent on my bed to give it to my landlord and found my little kitten rolling around in it while shredding everything...


----------



## Overthemoon (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh no! That's awful. How did you explain that? My cats aren't destructive, thank God. Just a bit stupid and defintely devious.

One of the most stressful pet situations I have ever encounter was involving my sister's kitten Desdemona. The little twit swallowed a thread and needed. My mother discovered there was something wrong when she was trimming a mat (turns out it was because it was bloody) from the front of her next and the needle was sticking out! This cat had still been eating and drinking despite this.

Long story short, the string was wrapped around her intestines, there was an abcess in her throat. $1600 later and she was running around like a madhatter. I think she is down a few lives but she's two years old and completely healthy.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

:wink: oh, my, she's a lucky kitty! That could have easily killed her   

My kitties aren't distructive in general; it's just paper and cardbox   I'm sure Pito had no idea the paper he was shredding was any different from old enveloppes.
I was just in time though, the bills only had little holes all over them, so no need to tape everything together  8)


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

wooooow! that cat was sure lucky!!!

that is nuts!!!


----------



## pinkduchon (Mar 2, 2010)

My dog thinks she is a beaver. Loves to eat sticks, peel bark off trees to eat, and eat wood windowsills. She is a counter surfer and ate about 10 cupcakes (including paper) the other day and the top part of a coffee cake. She has eaten lip balm and her bed. Maybe she is a goat? Definitely not a dog! She is lucky her and her big dumbo ears are so cute!


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

AWWWWW that is cute


----------



## April (Mar 5, 2010)

Klepto Cats:

I have four cats and one of them stole my hearing aid, never to be found again.  $500 gone and an inability to hear well for months until I found the time to acquire a replacement which I also had to pay for (note, I can hear without it but not very well).

One of these guys was the culprit, but we do not know which one.  Was it:

-Mac (Fleetwood Mac)
-Piper 
-Nelson (Lord Admiral Nelson), or
-Stanley (Sir Henry Morton Stanley)  





They are little crooks.


Cheers,

April


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, they're a cute bunch! From the same litter?


----------



## April (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Dagmar88:

Thank you.  The three oldest are six months apart in age.  The baby, an afterthought, is about three years younger than the next youngest.  It is possible that they are related, but we don't know.  They are from a  pet store.  We have this thing about tuxedo cats (or mask and mantle).

Love them, but they were BBBBAAAADD puddy tats for taking my hearing aid. LOL.

Regards,

April


----------

